# Wilhelmus Schortinghuis on the divinity of Holy Scripture



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 8, 2021)

... Q. 9. How is the divinity of Holy Scripture shown?

A. (1) From its holy and exalted content, (2) from the piety of its authors (2 Peter 1:21), (3) from its mysteries; (4) from the fulfilment of prophecies; (5) from its powerful effect on the hearts of the unconverted (Jer. 23:29) and the converted (Ps. 119:92); and (6) from the miracles through which it is confirmed.

Q. 10. How is a Christian convinced of the divinity and authority of Holy Scripture?

A. (1) Through the inner illumination and conviction of the Holy Spirit (Ps. 119:18; 2 Cor. 4:13; 1 John 5:6); (2) through its divine marks (2 Peter 1:19; Luke 16:29); and (3) by means of the witness of the church, on which, however, the authority of Holy Scripture does not only or even fundamentally depend (Eph. 2:20).

Q. 11. Is Holy Scripture infallible?

A. Scripture is infallible in its essence and in its parts (1 Cor. 4:6; 2 Tim. 3:14; Ps. 19:8), so that nothing is in error or lost (Matt. 5:18), and we therefore do not need human traditions (Matt. 15:6–9). ...

For more, see Wilhelmus Schortinghuis on the divinity of Holy Scripture.


----------



## Gesetveemet (Oct 8, 2021)

Really like these small portions you post don’t grow weary and thank you.

Have a blesser Lord’s day,
William

Reactions: Like 1


----------

